# 370Z Rally - December 7th - Z1 Motorsports... Yes this Sunday!



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Follow the Z tour is stopping at Z1 Motorsports on Sunday December 7th, 2008.










Sunday December 7th 2008​Be one of the first to experience the all new Nissan 370Z on its debut tour of North America. Stopping in at Z1 Motorsports, the 2009 Nissan 370Z will be available for the public to view inside and out. Also enjoy free food, giveaways, & more including the much anticipated release of the 08 Z Nationals DVD.
For more info, visit www.FollowtheZ.com or email [email protected]

This event will be held from 2pm until 6pm Sunday afternoon and will include Free Food, Free 2008 Z Nationals DVD's, Giveaways, Parts Specials, Open Dyno Sessions, and a lot more. We will have models on site including Kandiss from Z Nationals autographing posters and posing for pictures.
Come put your car on the dyno for a discounted rate of $50(normally $85) for 3 pulls.

*Z1 370Z Rally Giveaways*

300ZX Z32

Z1 Premium Short Throw Shifter
Z1 Chrome Upgraded Throttle Bodies
Z1 Chrome Lower Radiator Hard Pipe with Upper Hose

350Z Z33 G35

Z1 Silicone Coolant Hoses
AMS 350Z / G35 Adjustable Short Throw Shifter
Z1 Plenum Spacer

Plus Free 2008 Z Nationals DVD to the first 100 Z owners who arrive!

*Z1 370Z Rally Parts Specials*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

*370Z @ Z1 Motorsports Dec 7th*

Yes Sir This event has come up fast and the 370Z's will be here tomorrow! Dont worry about being stuck out in the cold. We have plenty of room in our showroom and shop for the All New 2009 Nissan 370z's, Our 1200+ RWHP '93 300zx Convertible, Our 574 RWHP '04 350Z, a few of Z1's customer's cars, and everyone who plans to attend. 
Be sure to come out and claim your *FREE* 2008 Z Nationals DVD and take advantage of our parts specials and giveaway!


----------

